# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Head-mounted displays or helmet mounted displays, HMD >  Instabeat, waterproof heads-up monitor for swimming, Mkalles, Lebanon

## Airicist

Website - instabeat.com

youtube.com/myinstabeat

vimeo.com/instabeat

facebook.com/myinstabeat

twitter.com/myinstabeat

linkedin.com/company/instabeat

instagram.com/myinstabeat

Founder - Hind Hobeika

"Instabeat" on Indiegogo

A ground breaking swimming monitor mounted on your goggles that tracks, stores, and displays instant feedback of your heart rate to reach your training goals.

----------

